#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Οδηγός: Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια στα Τεχνικά Έργα

## Xάρης

Το ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Πελοποννήσου δημιούργησε έναν εύχρηστο οδηγό για την υγιεινή και ασφάλεια στα τεχνικά έργα.
Κατεβάστε τον από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

milt

----------

